# questions on probios



## comehomesoon (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a goat that is not doing great and since he is under stress I was told to get him probios, but how long do I give this and what is the dosage. He is about 35-40lbs and 2yrs old. thanks in advanced


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I give mine 5 cc whenever they seem to be feeling a bit poorly. The container it comes in looks like a syringe with a "nut" on the plunger that sets the dose.

It's just gut bacteria so I would assume it could be given daily.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

You can give as much and as often as you like will not hurt anything but your pocket book. What is wrong with the goat? besides poorly? are you giving any meds? or treatments of any kind?
I personally use the powdered probios and delute with water and suringe into the goat. or sprinkle on feed. you also can use Danon yogurt plain it has live culture.


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

The probios I have says 5 g. That's for any age, and anything under 600 pounds. Which ALL goats are under 600 pounds, but it can be given to cows too. It says to "repeat as needed". But I've been told to start with a couple days. If the problem persists then continue for maybe 4-5 days. But it's not really a problem to give often because it's not like a wormer..... it's more like a strong does of yogurt. That's the best thing I can relate it to anyway. 

Basiclly.......
Give as often as you want, but it's pointless to give all the time if it's not needed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Why is he "not doing great"? Id be more concerned with figuring that out than with giving him supplements that dont treat a specific illness


----------

